# Network Problem; Internet Connect says full signal but no connection



## Shotdsherrif (Jun 11, 2008)

I've been having this problem with my Mac ever since moving into a new house a while back.

The house has a wireless network and I've successfuly connected my Mac to it so when I open the Internet Connect utility, the network appears and tells me I have a full signal. Problem is my browser wont load any pages. I tried the network diagnostic and restarted my modem and router already. That didn't work.

This has been going on for sometime now. When I first moved in I had this problem and was so busy that I just used an old PC I had for a while. Then one day I just started my Mac up and all of a sudden I was connected to the network. Its been working fine until today when I was trying to load a couple of old hardrives to do some backups. All of a sudden my network no longer works again! And again, Internet Connect tells me I'm getting a full signal so access to the network or interference doesn't seem to be the problem.

Here are my Mac's specs:

Power Mac G4 2.1
Dual CPU 867MHz
Airport Firmware v.9.52
Wireless Channel 6

Would really appreciate any help ... ???


----------



## Kees Buijs (Jun 12, 2008)

Make sure the browser uses the wireless connection for internet access. It is possible to have 2 network interfaces and use 1 for internet access and the other for internal networking.

My suggestion is to disable all network interfaces except for the wireless card so there is no choice but to use the wireless connection.


Good luck, Kees


----------

